# Ocean 2



## Geigant

Hallo, im Johan from Sweden. Ive been around on WUS a while but not so much on this forum. Ocean 1 was my first mechanical watch, since the ive had a lot of different watches from chinese to Omegas. Today i have a Marine B Uhr which i like a lot. I heard and even seen pictures on the forthcoming Ocean 2 on the german watchforum. It looked a lot like the Odisea (dial and bezel) and had a meshbracelet..... |> |> WOW. Anyone know some more about it.... Relaesedate, price etc...

Sincerly Johan from Sweden


----------



## fristil

hej från sverige ;-)
please provide link to the this 

//Mike


----------



## Geigant

Steinhart --> Mein Fotobericht aus Augsburg - UhrForum

Here is a link. U can see the Ocean 2 on the second picture in the steinhart shelf... Its interesting reading from a visit in Steinharts office in Augsburg. U can read info on the Ocean 2 in the thread but its hard if u dont speak german ofcourse


----------



## grabtime

this is an awesome link! thanks!


----------



## grabtime

here is a translated link everybody. notice the two new watches... aviation chrono and a new vintage on mesh bracelet...nice Google Translate


----------



## fristil

Hi,

Thx for the link (was looking at this yesterday)

What I can see is that Ocean 2 is an OceanOne but with new dail and bezel and a mesh instead of the normal bracelet, so nothing new under the sun but it looks real intressting, haven't heard about it before. The other one Ocean 44 could be my next watch 

Anyway, I was hoping for something else, a new design  but as the thread said, there will be around 15 new designs next year, hopefully a new dive design.

To the question:
I would guess within 14 days or so you should be able to order Ocean 2, pricepoint: if it's the same specs as the oceanone's, it should be almost the same.
This is my guess (I have no facts what so ever!)

//Mike


----------



## CzechMate

Ocean 2 does not appeal to me, although it is a decent watch. But that photo walktrough is awesome!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## mew88

Great link I just saw some interesting pieces there 
The Nav-B chrono and the Aviation Chrono looks promising !


----------



## bertulis

The Ocean 44 looks like my next watch as well!! I'd like to see some more photos of it though. If it turns out like I'm expecting, it may push back my purchase date of the Nav. B. Automatik...


----------



## NJPhil

Thanks for the link Geigant!


----------



## Riker

Well there you go, the house of Steinhart... Gunter told me this photo-essay of Steinhart HQ was coming & was just thinking it would be just a matter of time before someone would find it...:-d

So what do you think guys...?? Some nice new models soon to be released. I can confirm that some of the new models coming soon are not represented in any of the pics though...

:-!


----------



## bertulis

Riker said:


> So what do you think guys...?? Some nice new models soon to be released. I can confirm that some of the new models coming soon are not represented in any of the pics though...
> 
> :-!


Do you happen to know when some photos/designs will be released?


----------



## Uwe W.

Of everything in those photos it was the 'Nav-B Flieger Monopusher' that pushed my buttons, pardon the pun. |>


----------



## franzy

Thanks for sharing this message Geigant. It looks like there are a lot of great things on the horizon for Steinhart. I am looking forward to seeing the new models in 2011. 10-15 new models is awesome.


----------



## Riker

Uwe, the monopusher has pushed many many buttons, mine included. It is a truely beautiful watch that unfortunately is on the backburner with no foreseable release date. If the right people can be found to assemble a limited run of them then it will be back in business.



Uwe W. said:


> Of everything in those photos it was the 'Nav-B Flieger Monopusher' that pushed my buttons, pardon the pun. |>


----------



## rukrem

The Dial on the Aviation Chrono looks like quite the stunner . . .


----------



## Riker

Yeah, the Aviation chrono dial is very well executed for what is a busy dial.

You will notice the background of the date wheel is white as this is the prototype in the pic however, it will actually be black with white numbers which will give a much more compliant & clean look... Going to be a real popular watch...;-)



rukrem said:


> The Dial on the Aviation Chrono looks like quite the stunner . . .


Giegant, I believe the Ocean II is due for release by end of this year however, delays may see this push out to early next year. There are a few things about it that will differentiate it from regular Oceans, more than just design...;-)..:-x


----------



## Geigant

Glad u enjoyed the link everybody... I will post more if i find something interesting. Riker: Thanks for info. The rumours from germany says that the Ocean 2 will have a ceramic bezel, do u think the price will differ much from the regulars....as i told u i have a marine b-uhr, dont see much about them here.... think its a great watch...

Greetings from a snowy sweden

Johan


----------



## chronobn

I could't agree more, the mono-pusher is definitely my choice. Love to get my hands on one. If there's a waiting list, put my name on it.


----------



## clucania

Hmmm... I generally dislike bracelet watches, but I've gotten the itch for something on mesh.

Never liked the Ocean, but the Ocean 2 might just be what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Uwe, the monopusher has pushed many many buttons, mine included. It is a truely beautiful watch that unfortunately is on the backburner with no foreseable release date. If the right people can be found to assemble a limited run of them then it will be back in business.


Well, the Proteus Project is almost finished... I wonder... :think:


----------



## pinchycm

Geigant said:


> Glad u enjoyed the link everybody... I will post more if i find something interesting. Riker: Thanks for info. The rumours from germany says that the Ocean 2 will have a ceramic bezel, do u think the price will differ much from the regulars....as i told u i have a marine b-uhr, dont see much about them here.... think its a great watch...
> 
> Greetings from a snowy sweden
> 
> Johan


I've been trying to get my hands on a Vintage Red for a while, and since I've been unsuccessful, I emailed the Steinhart Crew.

After a few exchanges regarding the availability, I inquired if there were going to be any changes in the design since the stock has seemingly dwindled and rumors of a refresh have been floating about.

I was told that all black Ocean bezels will be ceramic. Also, they will be priced differently, but not by much. 10-15 euros I believe.


----------



## Bertelsen

What makes a ceramic bezel better? I've never had any ceramics, so it makes me wonder


----------



## pinchycm

Bertelsen said:


> What makes a ceramic bezel better? I've never had any ceramics, so it makes me wonder


Ceramic is hard wearing and very scratch resistant.


----------



## Riker

Uwe W. said:


> Well, the Proteus Project is almost finished... I wonder... :think:


*Don't hold your beath buddy. Sadly, the odds are against the monopusher getting off the ground any time soon (read: within this next 12-18 months at earliest, if at all). *



pinchycm said:


> I've been trying to get my hands on a Vintage Red for a while, and since I've been unsuccessful, I emailed the Steinhart Crew.
> 
> After a few exchanges regarding the availability, I inquired if there were going to be any changes in the design since the stock has seemingly dwindled and rumors of a refresh have been floating about.
> 
> I was told that all black Ocean bezels will be ceramic. Also, they will be priced differently, but not by much. 10-15 euros I believe.





Bertelsen said:


> What makes a ceramic bezel better? I've never had any ceramics, so it makes me wonder





pinchycm said:


> Ceramic is hard wearing and very scratch resistant.


*Yes, the ceramic dial is one of the new features coming. Believe it or not the ceramic bezels actually feel better & this includes when winding them. As pinchy has mentioned, it wears better & is scratch resistant. Plus it has a shallow sheen to it which provides the classy look. Prices will be a little higher, but these will not be the only changes.....;-)*


----------



## Uwe W.

Riker said:


> Don't hold your beath buddy. Sadly, the odds are against the monopusher getting off the ground any time soon (read: within this next 12-18 months at earliest, if at all).


That's a real shame. It's the kind of watch I would have really put my back into; it has to be one of the most unexpected prototypes I've ever seen from Herr Steinhart. Any idea why it's destined to remain in a display case? Anything to do with parts availability or a backlog of projects at Steinhart?


----------



## franzy

bertulis said:


> The Ocean 44 looks like my next watch as well!! I'd like to see some more photos of it though. If it turns out like I'm expecting, it may push back my purchase date of the Nav. B. Automatik...


Ya I agree with you bertulis. That Ocean 44mm looks really wicked. Big and chunky. It said (in German) that the watch has a bunch of interesting technical things that it can do. Does anyone know what that could be? I mean if it was a quartz I could see it having dive times and depth meter perhaps, but I am curious what this could possibly be for a mechanical. I wonder if this one is going to be released soon.


----------



## djs86

The 44mm Ocean One has definitely peaked my interest and I'm holding off my watch purchase until this one comes out. I'm thinking it might have a higher depth rating and the technical thing made me think of helium escapement valve.


----------



## bertulis

franzy said:


> Ya I agree with you bertulis. That Ocean 44mm looks really wicked. Big and chunky. It said (in German) that the watch has a bunch of interesting technical things that it can do. Does anyone know what that could be? I mean if it was a quartz I could see it having dive times and depth meter perhaps, but I am curious what this could possibly be for a mechanical. I wonder if this one is going to be released soon.


I talked to Gunter a few days ago and he said that the ocean 44 will be an ETA 2824-2 automatic..44mm case..but those were the only details revealed. I'm interested to see the details and more photos of this watch when it is released (which should be soon).


----------



## pinchycm

i heard that the refreshed ocean won't be available for a while... any one have any insight on what the when they'll hit? 

the vintage red is in stock now and i've been wanting one for a while - but i'd obviously want the new features. are they going to have both the refreshed (ceramic + other enhancements) and the standard one available to purchase when it hits?


----------



## danilo

Alright this is seriously the best thread I've read in about 3 months. Rockin my world. I was desperately hoping to get myself a new GMT by this year... I've been looking for almost 2 years after all, and that includes an unsuccessful trip half way around the world to Japan. Yes, I did find a nice GMT but the exchange rates made it more expensive than buying locally.

But, now I've read all this about ceramic bezels and new designs and even more features, I'm holding out for the Ocean 2. My usual favourite is solid steel milled bezels, but ceramic? Eeeexcellent. 

Any word on when a Ocean 2 GMT will be released? I presume it won't be far behind the Ocean 2...


----------



## fristil

bertulis said:


> I talked to Gunter a few days ago and he said that the ocean 44 will be an ETA 2824-2 automatic..44mm case..but those were the only details revealed. I'm interested to see the details and more photos of this watch when it is released (which should be soon).


I heard the same, and it will be out within 10 days (this was last week) and it also should have sapphire bezel and a price around €380, now we talking Ocean 44 and not Ocean 2.
This could be my next diver

//Mike


----------



## Chromejob

Riker said:


> .... *Yes, the ceramic dial is one of the new features coming. Believe it or not the ceramic bezels actually feel better & this includes when winding them. As pinchy has mentioned, it wears better & is scratch resistant. Plus it has a shallow sheen to it which provides the classy look. Prices will be a little higher, but these will not be the only changes.....;-)*


Oh. Well. I wish Sabine had mentioned this when I was told the new Ocean Black was back in stock. Seems that my "new" model with artistically engraved caseback is version 1.5.

Still ... I'm willing to wait for a GMT-Ocean DLC with ceramic. Maybe I can get a ceramic Ocean 2 bezel retrofitted.

CORRECTION: Sabine did tell me earlier that ceramic bezels (or was the GMT-Ocean DLC) would be some time in development, and that's what convinced me to get a Ocean Black now, rather than wait. Since the new model may cost as much as US$150 more, probably a good decision. Maybe I'll give it minimal wear in case I flip it.


----------



## pinchycm

danilo said:


> Alright this is seriously the best thread I've read in about 3 months. Rockin my world. I was desperately hoping to get myself a new GMT by this year... I've been looking for almost 2 years after all, and that includes an unsuccessful trip half way around the world to Japan. Yes, I did find a nice GMT but the exchange rates made it more expensive than buying locally.
> 
> But, now I've read all this about ceramic bezels and new designs and even more features, I'm holding out for the Ocean 2. My usual favourite is solid steel milled bezels, but ceramic? Eeeexcellent.
> 
> Any word on when a Ocean 2 GMT will be released? I presume it won't be far behind the Ocean 2...


Yeah, the entire ocean line is getting the ceramic (black) bezel refresh + other goodies that i know nothing about...


----------



## danilo

pinchycm said:


> Yeah, the entire ocean line is getting the ceramic (black) bezel refresh + other goodies that i know nothing about...


Just hope it's coming out soon, xmas will be here in no time and it would be good to have a few of these under the tree


----------



## pinchycm

danilo said:


> Just hope it's coming out soon, xmas will be here in no time and it would be good to have a few of these under the tree


That's what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## danilo

well, if the steinhart team are reading this, that's 2 (two) orders lined up, ready to go!


----------



## DannyBoy123

New here. So what's the diff between the Ocean 44 and Ocean 2?? I own a gen Rolex sub I don't wear as it's too small since I got a 47mm Oris and 44mm PAM02a rep. I like the Ocean 1, but just like my sub too small, so keen to know more about about the pair.


----------



## franzy

DannyBoy123 said:


> New here. So what's the diff between the Ocean 44 and Ocean 2?? I own a gen Rolex sub I don't wear as it's too small since I got a 47mm Oris and 44mm PAM02a rep. I like the Ocean 1, but just like my sub too small, so keen to know more about about the pair.


The Ocean 2 is a completely new model. Size and other info is not yet known by the masses. The Ocean 44 is 44mm diameter, so it will be somewhat bigger. Ya, I had a Rolex Oyster Perp. that I sold because it was way to small and I never wore it. PS - welcome to the Steinhart forum.


----------



## djs86

I cannot wait to see the Ocean 44. Owning a Vintage Red, I always wished it could be a little bigger, this is answer to my prayers. I hope they use BGW9 Superlume in it, that would really make it stand out. This is the size that is just right, I own both the I****** 8926A and OB and they were too small, and then I got a Grand Diver which as much as I love it was a tad too big for the style of the watch, and there were other features I wasn't satisfied with. However this one is just right! The picture looks like its a sapphire crystal without cyclops, which is awesome. I hope they add a wet-suit extension to the bracelet. I guess the Ocean 44's will have the new ceramic bezels which is something I'm new to. When I heard technical gimmicks, I immediately thought about a higher depth rating and also a Helium Escapement Valve. I have no idea if these are true, these are just guesses from myself and a friend of mine (who also owns an Ocean One). Sorry to ramble on, but I just cannot wait to see this thing revealed!


----------



## fristil

What steinhart needs to do is to take good picture of the final prototype and have a pre-order page! This suspense is not good for my heart!

//Mike


----------



## pinchycm

fristil said:


> What steinhart needs to do is to take good picture of the final prototype and have a pre-order page! This suspense is not good for my heart!
> 
> //Mike


I just got some news - turns out they have some refreshed Oceans in stock, but only the backside has been refreshed. The ceramic bezel won't be until next year, and it'll be about 340euro. I'm not sure what else is new

Since I was hoping to get one ordered in time for Christmas, but I'm wondering whether or not I should hold out a few months or just get one now and send it back in to get it serviced/replaced later (if it's even possible).


----------



## Chromejob

As I'm sure I mentioned before, I got an Ocean (1) Black "1.5" (my terminology; "refresh" and "Ocean 2" seem be used interchangeably in this thread, causing needless confusion) recently with the new caseback (look for my pics in a specific post). I have heard rumors that the Ocean 2 will be a larger case, which makes me happy that I got the current Ocean 1. I'm not fond of super-sized watch cases.

My understanding is that the Ocean 2 will be a different watch in several ways, not just "Ocean 1 + ceramic bezel."

It's a personal decision, but if you've been waiting for an Ocean 1 like I was, getting one now while they're in hand isn't a bad decision. Bird in the hand > 2 birds in bush.  Depending upon where you are located, the declining Euro makes it an increasingly greater bargain. (I wish I'd had a crystal ball.)

BTW, the Ocean Black is available again for order (not "pre-order"). The GMT-Ocean "1.5" is now pictured on the web site.

*From Steinhartwatches.de*



















I really really like how the new caseback looks in DLC. :-!


----------



## DannyBoy123

So this Ocean 2 or Ocean 44mm is the divers watch in the middle on mesh bracelet with blue on the bezel?


----------



## djs86

the Ocean 2 is in the middle on mesh bracelet. Ocean 44 is laying down on the bottom of the case. I cannot wait to see the Ocean 44


----------



## pinchycm

djs86 said:


> the Ocean 2 is in the middle on mesh bracelet. Ocean 44 is laying down on the bottom of the case. I cannot wait to see the Ocean 44


how do you know that's the ocean 2?


----------



## djs86

i know nothing official, just making inferences. when i looked at the translated thread posted above from the uhrforum, there was a hint saying "look at these two watches in the case" i kind of inferred that the one in the middle was the ocean 2, looking complete different from the other ocean models and the one laying on the bottom of the case looked larger than the standard Ocean One, plus noticed the lack of cyclops. i was mainly just going by what others were saying in that thread to get an idea of what those two were.


----------



## pinchycm

djs86 said:


> i know nothing official, just making inferences. when i looked at the translated thread posted above from the uhrforum, there was a hint saying "look at these two watches in the case" i kind of inferred that the one in the middle was the ocean 2, looking complete different from the other ocean models and the one laying on the bottom of the case looked larger than the standard Ocean One, plus noticed the lack of cyclops. i was mainly just going by what others were saying in that thread to get an idea of what those two were.


gotcha. i didn't even notice the one in the middle; i wish the OP would just let us know what the new one is so i can pull the trigger or not!


----------



## Chromejob

Okay, through the magic of Photoshop are the two "new" Oceans combined -- photo by "Thalia1999" (Bruce Wayne on UhrForum - UhrForum.de). He described them initially thus:

The one on the pedestal is an "Ocean 2" prototype, and the one on its back is a Ocean 44 or Ocean Black prototype.










He later explained (Google translation):



> Unfortunately I have not (yet) No more pictures of Ocean 2 Ocean and the
> 44er is the way one should and also come as Saphierglaslünette GMT black /
> red and Pepsi.


Another post in the thread indicated that these may be ready first quarter, 2011, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that, supply chains being what they are (weak links strung together on good intentions).


----------



## Jbem

Not sure if people are aware but the mesh bracelets are available under accessories on the Steinhart website.


----------



## pinchycm

Jbem said:


> Not sure if people are aware but the mesh bracelets are available under accessories on the Steinhart website.


Speaking of bracelets - anyone know if you can buy a new SS bracelet? The standard ones that come with the whole Ocean series?


----------



## mngambler

updates???


----------



## Riker

Nothing at this point mate...



mngambler said:


> updates???


----------



## Chromejob

mngambler said:


> updates???


I think it's safe to say that if you have to ask, then you already have your answer. Many of us are watching Gunter's site like hawks. Watch hawks.


----------



## pinchycm

i noticed that they upated the site with the new fluted bezel and caseback for the vintage red as well now... nothing on ocean 2 or the ceramic goodies.


----------



## djs86

I am one of these Watch hawks, I am on this forum and Steinhart's site everyday looking for updates, or any new watches or straps to look at. I also enjoy reading the posts here. I'm waiting to see that Ocean 44, if it is what I think it is....then it may very well be the divers watch of my dreams. I hope Steinhart can make it come true.


----------



## Riker

Don't worry, Steinhart will deliver soon enough...............;-)



djs86 said:


> I am one of these Watch hawks, I am on this forum and Steinhart's site everyday looking for updates, or any new watches or straps to look at. I also enjoy reading the posts here.* I'm waiting to see that Ocean 44, if it is what I think it is....then it may very well be the divers watch of my dreams. I hope Steinhart can make it come true.*


----------



## djs86

James, that hint is too ominous. If you can give a hint that BGW9 Superluminova will be involved in the Ocean 44, I would love to know. If you cannot, I completely understand.


----------



## bertulis

Any update on the Ocean 44??


----------



## Chromejob

bertulis said:


> Any update on the Ocean 44??


Yes, but we all took a vow not to tell you about it. :roll:


----------



## Bertelsen

Chromejob said:


> Yes, but we all took a vow not to tell you about it. :roll:


Stop being a jerk!

We got this teaser-picture from Gunther


----------



## Riker

Hahahaha, nice try but that ain't it.......:-d

Fella's, January, maybe stretching into Feb might be of interest to you...

Keep watching the forum & Steinhart website. :-!


----------



## edwinwalke

Bertelsen said:


> Stop being a jerk!
> 
> We got this teaser-picture from Gunther


Now that is just what I have been looking for, just one small change. Wonder if Gunter would put a pink bracelet on it -- keep the rest the same. I so I would put 1000 Euros on the table today for one.


----------



## shania176

Hey,

Has anyone gotten any estimate on when we should expect Ocean 44 or 2 to arrive? I just lost my Ocean 1 Black during the NYE and would like to get new ASAP, but if the 44m is coming very soon I might be able to hold off for that  Anything would help.


----------



## Triton

The Forty-Fours are due for release soon, very soon.


----------



## pinchycm

Triton said:


> The Forty-Fours are due for release soon, very soon.


And the refreshed 42mm Oceans?


----------



## Triton

No information on the O2 yet, sorry.


----------



## djs86

I cannot wait to see the Ocean 44, will be watching this forum and the steinhart site like a hawk. I hope it is, what I think it is!


----------



## Chromejob

shania176 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Has anyone gotten any estimate on when we should expect Ocean 44 or 2 to arrive? I just lost my Ocean 1 Black during the NYE and would like to get new ASAP, but if the 44m is coming very soon I might be able to hold off for that  Anything would help.


I think this is the handwriting on the wall.... There was a rumor of something special that WUS forum members could jump on, I'm hoping I don't miss that.



Riker said:


> ... Fella's, January, maybe stretching into Feb might be of interest to you...
> 
> Keep watching the forum & Steinhart website. :-!


----------



## picklepossy

I spoke to Gunter this morning, yes on a Sunday, and he mentioned to me that it should be ready by first week of February. Exciting stuff for eveyone that is interested.


----------



## djs86

Picklepossy, if I might ask which will be ready by the first week of February, the Ocean 2 or the Ocean 44?


----------



## picklepossy

Sorry about that. The Ocean 44.


----------



## djs86

thanks, picklepossy. as some of my previous posts have shown, i am very excited about the 44


----------



## mngambler

couple weeks away :-! there has to be some type of teaser pic or something...Triton? anyone? your killin me here


----------



## djs86

i would love to get a hint of what kind of lume is being used! *fingers crossed* i hope its a blue glowing lume!


----------



## DC5Zilla

I was "this" close to ordering the ocean Black in DLC... if ocean 2 will come in ceramic + DLC, I guess I will hold off for while. but plz, when is it coming!


----------



## bertulis

Steinhart and Gunter still on for the first week in February for the release of the Ocean 44?? I've been holding off on buying an Ocean GMT and a Nav-B for a while now waiting for this baby...


----------



## DC5Zilla

bertulis said:


> Steinhart and Gunter still on for the first week in February for the release of the Ocean 44?? I've been holding off on buying an Ocean GMT and a Nav-B for a while now waiting for this baby...


this.

any update?


----------



## Triton

How a bout a little teaser? :-d










b-)


----------



## shania176

Nomnomnom |>


----------



## djs86

Cannot wait to see the full thing! |> I really hope it is lumed with BGW9 *fingers crossed*


----------



## Chromejob

It's going to be rather annoying if someone posts every single day, "Any update?" I mean, C'MON, we have 2-3 people associated with Gunter who are posting here, many of us are watching his www site daily, if there's an update, don't you think you'd see a new post? The thread does NOT need to be "bumped up," just subscribe to it and check your subscribed threads (_Settings_ link at the top of the page) when you visit.


----------



## Bertelsen

But we got a teaserpicture this time, probably because of nagging.


----------



## edwinwalke

Triton said:


> How a bout a little teaser? :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


Looks like the Rolex engraving they do on the Rehaut. think i see hour markers below the A, O, and F


----------



## mngambler

edwinwalke said:


> Looks like the Rolex engraving they do on the Rehaut. think i see hour markers below the A, O, and F


weee cannot wait to see it |>


----------



## DC5Zilla

Chromejob said:


> It's going to be rather annoying if someone posts every single day, "Any update?" I mean, C'MON, we have 2-3 people associated with Gunter who are posting here, many of us are watching his www site daily, if there's an update, don't you think you'd see a new post? The thread does NOT need to be "bumped up," just subscribe to it and check your subscribed threads (_Settings_ link at the top of the page) when you visit.


Take a chill pill


----------



## picklepossy

Drum rolllllllllllllllllllll please!


----------



## militaryfan

Any chance of a refreshed Ocean 1 but in 40mm case? Or should I just pick up my sorry butt and leave from the thread :-s


----------



## edwinwalke

I doubt it. Steinhart use to have 39mm Oceans but discontinued them. There are some out there that look almost identical to the Steinharts current Ocean line. If you Google Steinhart USA you will probably get a lead. Just follow the trail to Debaufre.


----------



## Unlight

Thursday and still nothing?


----------



## a pine tree

Unlight said:


> Thursday and still nothing?


Chromejob must *love* you |>


----------



## mngambler

a pine tree said:


> Chromejob must *love* you |>


Chromejob loves updates, I heard he was the guy to pm with all update questions


----------



## Riker

Well you can never say never ofcourse & your post made me laugh a bit but sorry to dissapoint militaryfan, for now it is time to pick up your sorry butt & move on to another thread....:-d:-d.....;-)



militaryfan said:


> Any chance of a refreshed Ocean 1 but in 40mm case? Or should I just pick up my sorry butt and leave from the thread :-s


Guys, the O44 is coming very soon. No need to keep asking, it is coming, just keep watching the forum.....


----------



## militaryfan

Haha Riker. I have managed to find a reason to keep my sorry butt in this thread.

I have decided to stalk the release of the refreshed Ocean 1 with ceramic bezel and have settled on a 42mm. Looks like I'll be sticking around :-d

Btw greetings from a fellow Aussie.


----------



## pinchycm

Riker said:


> Well you can never say never ofcourse & your post made me laugh a bit but sorry to dissapoint militaryfan, for now it is time to pick up your sorry butt & move on to another thread....:-d:-d.....;-)
> 
> Guys, the O44 is coming very soon. No need to keep asking, it is coming, just keep watching the forum.....


But what about the ceramic bezel for the current ocean series? I've was told by the Steinhart team in October that it was coming but not before Christmas.... and I've been waiting for it since then to purchase my VR. Am I a fool waiting for something that's not going to happen?


----------



## bertulis

pinchycm said:


> But what about the ceramic bezel for the current ocean series? I've was told by the Steinhart team in October that it was coming but not before Christmas.... and I've been waiting for it since then to purchase my VR. Am I a fool waiting for something that's not going to happen?


While I absolutely love Steinhart, and have only been watching this forum for about a year, it seems that the Steinhart people get really excited about the new watches they have coming out and start talking about them too soon before they are really ready to be released (I would be the same way). This creates a buzz in the forums and builds excitement for the new watches that seems to drag on for a while (posts on here in Nov saying a "release soon") before an actual watch is released on the website. I'm not sure this is the same way all the time, but, I've learned to try and stay as patient as I can (been following this thread since November) and just wait and see what happens.


----------



## a pine tree

This thread is hilarious. Sounds like a bunch of children asking Mommy if they can have cookies before dinner. :-d


----------



## Chromejob

a pine tree said:


> This thread is hilarious. Sounds like a bunch of children asking Mommy if they can have cookies before dinner. :-d


More like the ceramic cookie jar.

This is a double-edged sword. By giving us (and other watch forums, I'm sure) a peek ahead, Gunter can build interest and momentum for new ideas and watches. But he is at the mercy of suppliers' quality and production schedules, and I for one don't want to hear weekly reports on this supplier problem or that supplier problem. The MKII Kingston forum seems to have weathered years of micro-progress on that watch. :roll: I just wanna know the major milestones.

So we have to take "promises" of "by [$DATE]" with a modicum of patience, as there are so many things that can change a release date. My impression is that Herr Steinhart will "release no wine, before its time" (dating myself there, surely), so the new parts and watches ... will come when they're ready. Not trying to drown anyone's parade, we just have to be realistic when someone says, "not until after holidays," or "first week of February," and presume that some supply chain dependency link will break on the watchmaker. This is a tight, hurting economy, and I'm sure suppliers are feeling the pinch just as consumers are. I'm thinking letting my Ocean DLC go and getting one with the newer bezel, and won't order until there's something else to order, so I'm just as trigger-happy as the next WIS, if not more so.


----------



## pinchycm

Approaching end of week 2 and still nothing. But what about the teaser? 

All hints have pointed towards nothing of the O2, or even the ceramic bezel which is what I've been holding out for that everyone was chatting up and the Steiny team confirmed (though not really in October). I'm thinking about just ordering what's available now and forgetting about it - I've been waiting for 3+ months now.


----------



## edwinwalke

pinchycm said:


> Approaching end of week 2 and still nothing. But what about the teaser?
> 
> All hints have pointed towards nothing of the O2, or even the ceramic bezel which is what I've been holding out for that everyone was chatting up and the Steiny team confirmed (though not really in October). I'm thinking about just ordering what's available now and forgetting about it - I've been waiting for 3+ months now.


So what's another couple of weeks? Or maybe a day or two.


----------



## cuts33

From the beginning of this post I was under the impression that the Ocean 44 or Ocean 2 - not sure if those are the same or not was in this picture on the bottom right. Seems to be consistent with the "teaser pic." Looks like 44mm (obviously) same bracelet as the Ocean 1, Black dial, black bezel that sits higher than the Ocean 1, no cyclops, white markers so probably C1 lume and that's about it. It looks like a great watch and I will probably end up convincing myself to get one but they aren't exactly reinventing the wheel here.


----------



## FlyByNight40

cuts33 said:


> From the beginning of this post I was under the impression that the Ocean 44 or Ocean 2 - not sure if those are the same or not was in this picture on the bottom right. Seems to be consistent with the "teaser pic." Looks like 44mm (obviously) same bracelet as the Ocean 1, Black dial, black bezel that sits higher than the Ocean 1, no cyclops, white markers so probably C1 lume and that's about it. It looks like a great watch and I will probably end up convincing myself to get one but they aren't exactly reinventing the wheel here.


I'm pretty sure the Ocean 44 and Ocean 2 are different watches. I agree that the watch on the lower right looks like it may be the 44. I believe the watch in the middle, the one on the mesh bracelet, is what many people think the new Ocean 2 will look like.


----------



## Riker

FlyByNight, you are spot on with all you have written.....;-)



FlyByNight40 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Ocean 44 and Ocean 2 are different watches. I agree that the watch on the lower right looks like it may be the 44. I believe the watch in the middle, the one on the mesh bracelet, is what many people think the new Ocean 2 will look like.


----------



## pinchycm

Riker said:


> FlyByNight, you are spot on with all you have written.....;-)


James, can you tell us anything not about the Ocean 2, but of the ceramic bezel rumblings for the current Ocean line?


----------



## Riker

Nothing really other than at the moment Steinhart has needed to put a few projects on the slowburner so more pressing projects can be worked on. There is more than one S.E forum watch being worked on plus some new releases/updates in the pipeline. You would be amazed at just how much they have on the drawing board & in the works. They really are working full on, but they do it happily. The ceramic bezel rumblings will remain just that for the moment from what I currently know. Hopefuly, not to long but things have been pushed out to help accommodate the massive increase in interest from individuals & groups for all things Steinhart. I guess patience is the mantra I will push for a little while yet.....;-)



pinchycm said:


> James, can you tell us anything not about the Ocean 2, but of the ceramic bezel rumblings for the current Ocean line?


----------



## pinchycm

Riker said:


> Nothing really other than at the moment Steinhart has needed to put a few projects on the slowburner so more pressing projects can be worked on. There is more than one S.E forum watch being worked on plus some new releases/updates in the pipeline. You would be amazed at just how much they have on the drawing board & in the works. They really are working full on, but they do it happily. The ceramic bezel rumblings will remain just that for the moment from what I currently know. Hopefuly, not to long but things have been pushed out to help accommodate the massive increase in interest from individuals & groups for all things Steinhart. I guess patience is the mantra I will push for a little while yet.....;-)


Thanks James. Would it be prudent to go ahead and purchase a vintage red now and hopefully get the insert later? Or are the rumblings only part of what we're going to get with the Ocean line later that I'd be disappointed in if I didn't wait? Is there maybe some sort of ETA?


----------



## a pine tree

pinchycm said:


> Thanks James. Would it be prudent to go ahead and purchase a vintage red now and hopefully get the insert later? Or are the rumblings only part of what we're going to get with the Ocean line later that I'd be disappointed in if I didn't wait? Is there maybe some sort of ETA?


I'd say buy now, because as Riker said, "the rumblings will remain just that for the moment." You could be in for a long, Vintage Red-less wait. Why subject yourself to that type of torture??


----------



## Riker

Yep, as pine tree mentioned buy the V-Red now mate & concern yourself with the other stuff when it comes around...;-)


----------



## pinchycm

Thanks James. I think that's what it's going to have to be - after painful 4 month wait, I don't think I have any further patience! Do you know if you can replace the vintage red's plexiglass with a domed sapphire from the vintage gmt? Is it the same size? I'd like to keep the domed crystal look on the VR, less the plexi because I'm accident prone.


----------



## edwinwalke

pinchycm said:


> Thanks James. I think that's what it's going to have to be - after painful 4 month wait, I don't think I have any further patience! Do you know if you can replace the vintage red's plexiglass with a domed sapphire from the vintage gmt? Is it the same size? I'd like to keep the domed crystal look on the VR, less the plexi because I'm accident prone.


I asked Gunter if the Vintage GMT would fit an GMT Ocean and he told me they are difference sizes. I think that the Ocean Black DLC crystal should fit. I does not have the Cyclops but I am not sure if is domed. I think is like the crystals in the regular ocean line without the cyclops.


----------



## pinchycm

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bertulis

Over/Under 175.5 replys to this thread before an actual release. What are you taking?


----------



## edwinwalke

bertulis said:


> Over/Under 175.5 replys to this thread before an actual release. What are you taking?


???????????


----------



## bertulis

edwinwalke said:


> ???????????


I'm saying, there are currently 114 reply's to this thread, do you think there will be more or less than 175 1/2 replys by the time Steinhart releases the Ocean 44 or Ocean 2 on their website.


----------



## edwinwalke

bertulis said:


> I'm saying, there are currently 114 reply's to this thread, do you think there will be more or less than 175 1/2 replys by the time Steinhart releases the Ocean 44 or Ocean 2 on their website.


You have to excuse me, I'm a little slow. But my guess will be over two hundred.


----------



## Chromejob

edwinwalke said:


> I asked Gunter if the Vintage GMT would fit an GMT Ocean and he told me they are difference sizes. I think that the Ocean Black DLC crystal should fit. I does not have the Cyclops but I am not sure if is domed. I think is like the crystals in the regular ocean line without the cyclops.


I have one, it's a flat sapphire crystal with AR undercoating. Not sure if I like it over old-fashioned domed, but it's crystal clear. |>


----------



## Irish Coffee

Hi folks, am new to the forum and the whole watch collecting thing in general but have recently been looking into an Ocean 1 and the idea that it might be getting refreshed/replaced obviously caught my interest. Emailed Steinhart about it and was told that the ceramic bezel would not be available before June and that should I decide to buy an Ocean 1 now I could get that bezel at a later date. Not sure if this is notable news but in summary it looks like it'll be June before we see that updated Ocean 1


----------



## Riker

Welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum Irish Coffee....

Yep, no ceramic before mid year. I have mentioned already it is delayed but certainly doesn't hurt to bring it back to the top.... So, will you be getting yourself an Ocean 1 now...? The Ocean 1 range had an update late last year so there will not be any noteable change (or replacement) to the current Ocean 1 range other than the Ceramic bezel later this year. Ofcourse, there is still the Ocean 2 due in the near future...;-)



Irish Coffee said:


> Hi folks, am new to the forum and the whole watch collecting thing in general but have recently been looking into an Ocean 1 and the idea that it might be getting refreshed/replaced obviously caught my interest. Emailed Steinhart about it and was told that the ceramic bezel would not be available before June and that should I decide to buy an Ocean 1 now I could get that bezel at a later date. Not sure if this is notable news but in summary it looks like it'll be June before we see that updated Ocean 1


----------



## pinchycm

Will the new bezel fit the current cases? I ask because at some point I think I might have to send my Vintage Red in due to the ridiculous play not only from side to side, but also vertically off the case. I could wait it out...


----------



## Irish Coffee

Riker said:


> Welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum Irish Coffee....
> 
> Yep, no ceramic before mid year. I have mentioned already it is delayed but certainly doesn't hurt to bring it back to the top.... So, will you be getting yourself an Ocean 1 now...? The Ocean 1 range had an update late last year so there will not be any noteable change (or replacement) to the current Ocean 1 range other than the Ceramic bezel later this year. Ofcourse, there is still the Ocean 2 due in the near future...;-)


Thanks! Sure will, ordered that bad boy last night. Wont see it until towards the end of the month due to lack of stock though. If the bezel is the only change I don't really mind, I can always get it changed at a later date but from what I've heard the ceramic ones are more brittle anyway, might just stick with the standard aluminium.


----------



## Caruso

Geigant said:


> Steinhart --> Mein Fotobericht aus Augsburg - UhrForum
> 
> Here is a link. U can see the Ocean 2 on the second picture in the steinhart shelf... Its interesting reading from a visit in Steinharts office in Augsburg. U can read info on the Ocean 2 in the thread but its hard if u dont speak german ofcourse


Thanks for sharing Geigant, I had to use google translator to get it but it worth. Amazing pics, feels like you´re in their office.


----------



## Inq

Any word on the Ocean 2 or the ceramic insert for the Ocean 1 series?

Looking for my birthday present in October, or at least my Christmas present 

Cheers,
Catalin


----------



## Riker

Presently, there is no word but it is due as are a few other new releases this year. There is so much going on at Steinhart that some projects have needed to be held back a bit, not cancelled, just held back momentarily.


----------



## Inq

Thanks Riker, hopefully I will make it a Christmas present.



Riker said:


> Presently, there is no word but it is due as are a few other new releases this year. There is so much going on at Steinhart that some projects have needed to be held back a bit, not cancelled, just held back momentarily.


----------



## Drum2000

Just had an e-mail from Steinhart. The Ocean 2 is to be released in March. You heard it here first folks!


----------



## Nolimits

Was there any pictures in the email?


----------



## Drum2000

Sadly no. Should see some info soon (next newsletter?) hopefully.


----------



## Drum2000

Tum tee tum... I've been very patient it being March and all. On Monday I'm e-mailing Steinhart again. I'm practically bouncing out of my skin in anticipation of the spec on these!


----------



## Ed.YANG

The last post was since march. To date more than 6mths. The love for O2 had dimmed?


----------



## Riker

Dimmed, not according to sales. Very popular is the O2 range.



Ed.YANG said:


> The last post was since march. To date more than 6mths. The love for O2 had dimmed?


----------



## Blind Skwerl

I'm actually going to ordering one of these in November when they have the mesh back in stock. Beautiful piece!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Blind Skwerl said:


> I'm actually going to ordering one of these in November when they have the mesh back in stock. Beautiful piece!


It is a beautiful piece isn't it? I really want one but I have to get my 2 other watches first :-d


----------



## Blind Skwerl

Been looking through the pic posts and might be reconsidering for a Triton 30atm. They both look awesome.


----------

